# Problem with xtables-addons geoip

## Tractor Girl

I have problems with geoip module from xtables-addons. 

When I'm trying to add any iptables rule with it, for example:

```
iptables -I OUTPUT -m geoip --dst-cc DE -j DROP
```

there's always the same error:

```
iptables: No Chain/target/match by that name
```

When I try to load module manually, there's:

```
modprobe xt_geoip

modprobe: FATAL: Module xt_geoip not found 
```

The thing is, when I install xtables-addons directly from sources, everything seems to be ok.

I don't know if there's a bug in ebulid or if I'm doing something wrong, but I know this situation not new.

Guy in that thread had exactly same problem 2 years ago, and the only solution was to install xtables-addons directly from sources. 

Of course it would be nice to use portage instead of raw sources...

----------

## Hu

Please post the output of emerge --info net-firewall/xtables-addons ; equery files net-firewall/xtables-addons.

----------

## Tractor Girl

```
tractor_girl@gentoo ~ $ emerge --info net-firewall/xtables-addons

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.10-hardened x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.10-hardened-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-52-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1013140 total,     84684 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 May 2014 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync webrsync-gpg xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

INSTALL_MASK="/usr/lib/systemd"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv justify mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode urandom xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" CAMERAS="ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="geoip"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.3 was built with the following:

USE="modules" XTABLES_ADDONS="geoip -account -chaos -condition -delude -dhcpmac -dnetmap -echo -fuzzy -gradm -iface -ipmark -ipp2p -ipv4options -length2 -logmark -lscan -pknock -psd -quota2 -rawnat -steal -sysrq -tarpit"

```

```
tractor_girl@gentoo ~ $ equery files net-firewall/xtables-addons

 * Searching for xtables-addons in net-firewall ...

 * Contents of net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.3:

/lib

/lib/modules

/lib/modules/3.13.10-hardened

/lib/modules/3.13.10-hardened/xtables_addons

/lib/modules/3.13.10-hardened/xtables_addons/compat_xtables.ko

/lib/modules/3.13.10-hardened/xtables_addons/xt_geoip.ko

/lib64

/lib64/xtables-addons

/lib64/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_build

/lib64/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_dl

/usr

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/xtables

/usr/lib64/xtables/libxt_geoip.so

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/xtables-addons-2.3

/usr/share/doc/xtables-addons-2.3/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/xtables-addons-2.3/README.psd.bz2

/usr/share/doc/xtables-addons-2.3/api

/usr/share/doc/xtables-addons-2.3/api/2.6.35.c.bz2

/usr/share/doc/xtables-addons-2.3/api/xt-a.c.bz2

/usr/share/doc/xtables-addons-2.3/changelog.txt.bz2

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/xt_geoip_build.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/xt_geoip_dl.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8

/usr/share/man/man8/xtables-addons.8.bz2

```

----------

